# منتديات القانون العام والإقتصاد > القانون العام >  || وسائل الضبط الإداري ||

## هيثم الفقى

يجب أن تكون الوسائل التي استخدمتها سلطات وهيئات الضبط الإداري مشروعة ، وفى القيود التي استقر القضاء على ضرورة اتباعها واستخدام الإدارة لوسائل الضبط الإداري لا يجوز أن يترتب على استعمال هذه الوسائل تعطيل التحريات العامة بشكل مطلق لان ذلك يعد إلغاء لهذه الحريات ، والحفاظ على النظام العام لا يلتزم غالباً هذا الإلغاء وإنما يكتف بتقيدها . ومن ثم يجب أن يكون الحظر نسبياً ، إي إن يكون قاصراً على زمان أو مكان معينين. 
وعلى ذلك تكون القرارات الإدارية التي تصدرها سلطة الضبط الإداري بمنع ممارسة نشاط عام منعاً عاماً ومطلقاً غير مشروعة . ( ) 
رابعاً: ملائمة قرارات الضبط الإداري. 
لا يكفى أن يكون قرار الضبط الإداري جائزا قانوناً أو انه قد صدر بناءً على أسباب جدية ، إنما تتسع رقابة القضاء لبحث مدى اختيار الإدارة الوسيلة الملائمة للتدخل ، فيجب أن لا تلجأ إلى استخدام وسائل قاسية أو لا تتلائم مع خطورة الظروف التي صدر فيها. 
ومن الضروري أن نبين أن سلطة القضاء في الرقابة على الملائمة هي استثناء على القاعدة العامة في الرقابة على أعمال الإدارة فالأصل هو استقلال الإدارة في تقدير ملائمة قراراتها ، لكن بالنظر لخطورة قرارات الضبط على الحقوق والحريات فان القضاء يبسط رقابته على الملائمة . ( ) 
وفى هذا المجال لا يجوز مثلاً لرجال الأمن أن يستخدموا إطلاق النار لتفريق تظاهره في الوقت الذي كان استخدام الغاز المسيل للدموع أو خراطيم المياه كافياً لتحقيق هذا الغرض. 
المطلب الثاني: حدود سلطات الضبط الإداري في الظروف الاستثنائية. 
قد تطرأ ظروف استثنائية تهدد سلامة الدولة كالحروب والكوارث الطبيعية ، وتجعلها عاجزة عن توفير وحماية النظام العام باستخدام القواعد والإجراءات السابق بيانها . وفى هذه الحالة لابد أن تتسع سلطات هيئات الضبط لمواجهة هذه الظروف من خلال تمكينها من اتخاذ إجراءات سريعة وحازمة لمواجهة الظرف الاستثنائي. 
على أن الظرف الاستثنائي أيا كانت صورته حرباً أو كوارث طبيعية لا يجعل الإدارة في منأى من رقابة القضاء بشكل مطلق ، فلا يعدو أن يكون الأمر توسعاً لقواعد المشروعية ، فالإدارة تبقى مسؤولة في ظل الظروف الاستثنائية على أساس الخطأ الذي وقع منها، غير أن الخطأ في حالة الظروف الاستثنائية يقاس يميزان آخر غير أن ذلك الذي يقاس به الخطأ في الظروف العادية. 
أولاً : التنظيم القانوني لسلطة الضبط في الظروف الاستثنائية. 
وحيث أن نظام الظروف الاستثنائية من شأنه المساس المباشر بحقوق وحريات الأفراد التي يكفلها الدستور ، فلابد أن يتدخل المشرع لتحديد ما إذا كان الظرف استثنائياً أو لا, ويتم ذلك باتباع أسلوبين : الأول أن تصدر قوانين تنظيم سلطات الإدارة في الظروف الاستثنائية بعد وقوعها ، ويتسم هذا الأسلوب بحماية حقوق الأفراد وحرياتهم لأنه يحرم السلطة التنفيذية من اللجوء إلى سلطات الظروف الاستثنائية إلا بعد موافقة السلطة التشريعية ، ويعيبه أن هناك من الظروف الاستثنائية ما يقع بشكل مفاجئ لا يحتمل استصدار تلك التشريعات بالإجراءات الطويلة المعتادة ( ) , بينما يتمخض الأسلوب الثاني عن وجود قوانين منظمة سلفاً لمعالجة الظروف الاستثنائية قبل قيامها ويرخص الدستور للسلطة التنفيذية بإعلان حالة الظروف الاستثنائية والعمل بمقتضى هذه القوانين . 
ولا يخضى ما لهذا الأسلوب من عيوب تتمثل في احتمال إساءة الإدارة سلطتها في إعلان حالة الظروف الاستثنائية في غير أوقاتها للاستفادة مما يمنحه لها المشرع من صلاحيات في تقييد حريات الأفراد وحقوقهم. 
وقد اخذ المشرع الفرنسي بالأسلوب الأخير إذا منحت المادة السادسة عشرة من دستور الجمهورية الخامسة الصادر عام 1958 رئيس الجمهورية الفرنسية سلطات واسعة من اجل مواجهه الظروف الاستثنائية.

----------

